

How Baremetrics got its first 100 customers (and thousands in MRR) with Twitter - Shpigford
https://baremetrics.io/blog/first-100-customers

======
ihatehandles
Thanks for this. You went pretty much against the norm. So on twitter you just
sent tweets out about your solution and nothing more?

